

Noam Chomsky, Closet Capitalist (2006) - emrehan
http://www.hoover.org/research/noam-chomsky-closet-capitalist

======
josho
Classic straw man attack. Don't critisize Chomsky's ideas, or the logic of his
arguments, but critisize how he lives.

